# UK's Optare Introduces Solo EV Electric Bus



## Grant_NZ (May 28, 2008)

Interesting... has anyone had prices or dealings with Enova Systems and/or Valance's lithium iron magnesium batteries?


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Enova seems to have very good systems but they would not return my enquiries. Never tried valence but they are not taking new orders and were never very open to privateers.

I really drooled over some of enova's products though. They not only carry well thought out AC motors and controllers, but also fixed ratio transaxles to produce powertrains similar to what the EV1 had.

Oh well.......


----------



## Grant_NZ (May 28, 2008)

yeah I was hoping to buy a complete drive train stright off the shelf


----------

